# Eheim 2260



## mdhardy01 (3 Jan 2011)

Does anyone run one of these
Any  comments welcome 
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jan 2011)

Cant say Ive had this one, but I've had a few other eheim's and all were excellent.

Sam


----------



## mdhardy01 (4 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the reply Sam 
The only reason I'm asking is that a couple of weeks ago my 2 2075's started leaking
Had to get a filter quickly so bought a fx5 ( must say I'm really impressed)
Mow the problem I have is that the lfs I got my 2075's from ( somewhere I've been going to for over twenty years) will let me have either a 2080 or 2260 inplace of the other two
Now the 2260 is tried and trusted and been around for years but is very basic
The 2080 is from the same stable as the 2075 but can be cleaned much easier with the baskets but is there a problem with the pro 3's?
Just a bit worried about getting another one only to have that start to leak
But then I know Clive runs 2 2080's and has never had a problem 
So what to do?
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jan 2011)

Matt, you'll get better flow rate from the FX5, but the tubing, being much larger, presents some problems hooking it up to standard equipment. So for example, if you want to use a spraybar then it has to be custom made to fit the hose. If you want to use an external heater, there are none with this hose diameter so you will restrict flow trying to fit an adapter. As far as I can tell, the only generic problem with the pro III is the idiotic electronic enabling. That's why you need to get the 2180. They are dumbed down and solid.

Cheers,


----------



## mdhardy01 (4 Jan 2011)

Thanks Clive 
The 2080 is the big brother of the 2075 I didn't have the one with all the flow adjustments (2078 I think?)
And I know a few people are having problems with the 2073 ( smaller brother)
I already have the fx5 but at the mo it's just taking care of filtration having to add easy carb as can't hook up my am1000 ( pipe too big) and have made my own spray bar
Think I will go for the 2080 though prefer to have separate heaters so don't need the thermo
Could you let me know any tips or tricks you use on the 2080 
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jan 2011)

Ummm..yeah, you'd better get yourself a copy of Arnold Schwarzenegger's "Pumping Iron" on DVD or Blu-ray.




You're gonna need to get in shape to haul this sucker around while filled with water and media. lucky for you it's got a retractable undercarriage (for landing on aircraft carriers), so you can hook it up to a mule if necessary.

Not sure why you'd opt for a separate heater, the thermo works a charm and no longer requires that goofy telephone cord as in the earlier models. It just has a separate power cord. No big deal.

You don't need to pay top dollar for Eheim media, just get Fluval or other generic brands, or, if you're a real cheapskate, see how it goes with just foam blocks. That will help increase flow rate. Fluval makes a activated carbon/zeolite mix that really works a treat.

Cheers,


----------



## mdhardy01 (4 Jan 2011)

That's arnies head on my body!!!!!!!
Thanks for the tips might go for the thermo then more equipment out the tank
Hoping my lfs will throw in the media as well as should have some credit left from the two 2075's
Do you have any problems connecting or disconnecting the tap connectors ?
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jan 2011)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> That's arnies head on my body!!!!!!!


Ha haa, yeah, sure. That's my fingernail on his hand.

If you get credit for media you should also think about getting some Purigen in bags. Remember that these are rechargeable using salt water, bleach and dechlor.

The tap connectors are easy. The standard puke green Eheim hoses slip onto the tapered ends of the taps and are held with a clamp. You can see the tap connector assembly in the upper left corner of this image. There are two inlets plus one return. You don't need to remove the hoses once they are connected because the tap assembly ejects from the head and slips back in just like a seat belt buckle - unless the self prime feature doesn't work...





Cheers,


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Jan 2011)

Matt

here is a picture of the bad boy you are thinking of buying.





Regards
paul.


----------



## mdhardy01 (4 Jan 2011)

Cheers Clive / Paul 
Deffinately sold on the 2180 now
Just hope I can get my 5 kg fe in the same cupboard as the filter and a am1000 ???
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## mdhardy01 (6 Jan 2011)

Sorted 
my lfs let me exchange my two leaking 2075's for the 2180 plus the media set.
Also Eheim do know of a problem with these filters apparently the seals they use on the tap section start to shrink after 7-9 months causing leaks this could also be affecting other models in this range71/73/75 but apparently the 2080/2180 use a different seal 
Should have my 2180 by the weekend will let you know how I get on with it
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## sarat (15 Jan 2011)

Hi 
I am thinking of buying a 2080 as well but am confused if the picture is a 2180 or 2080
The reason I ask is that it looks like you need a fair bit of room above the filter to allow for the 3 tubes to go up and bend over. The height measurement given for the 2080 is 567mm. My cupboard is max 590mm so I'm not sure if that will give me enough room for the pipes. Also I suppose there need to be room to lift out the baskets to clean rather than taking the whole thing out of the cupboard. 
Any help gratefully received


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Jan 2011)

Hi,
     The height of the 2180 and 2080 should be the same. The heater element is at the bottom of the bucket so there is just a control panel on the head. With only 12 inches of clearance it's not likely that you'll be lifting out the  baskets easily. As I mentioned, the unit has wheels so you can just pop off the tube connector, unplug the power cord and roll the canister out of the cabinet. You might have to cut holes (or enlarge the holes already there) in the back of the cabinet to give yourself more space for eliminating kinks in the tubing.

If you don't want to roll the unit out then you'll have to disconnect and then remove the head and that will give you a few more inches. It'll be very claustrophobic in there, that's for sure.

Cheers,


----------



## mdhardy01 (16 Jan 2011)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> The height of the 2180 and 2080 should be the same. The heater element is at the bottom of the bucket so there is just a control panel on the head.
> Cheers,



Hi Clive the new 2180 has the heating element in the top section now (main head unit)
Matt


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Jan 2011)

Hi Matt, you're absolutely right right. Not sure if this adds to the overall height compared to the non-thermo version though.

Cheers,


----------



## sarat (23 Jan 2011)

Hi Matt and Clive 
Thanks for your responses I think i will avoid the 2080 as I dont fancy wheeling/lifting it out each time and the cupboard is really too small. Any thoughts on the next best thing? I have a 190 litre tank which i want to set up as a planted tanks 2x39 w bulbs and Co2.
Thanks 
Sara


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jan 2011)

Well, for a 190L you'd ideally want something in the 1500LPH-2000LPH range. If you want to stick with a single Eheim unit, then I'm afraid the only products that will give you that and which will still be small enough to fit in the cabinet are the Pro IIIe range. I really don't like the e-enabled direction Eheim seem to be pushing but the only reason I suggest these is because of the pump output which can't be matched by either the Pro II or the Classic range.

Check this page==>Eheim 3e Range
You can see that the middle one, the 2076, gets you near enough to ideal flow rating (1700LPH) and is only 474mm tall. If possible, I would disable all that other e-rubbish though - and I would definitely keep it as far away from my computer as possible (see Terminator I - Rise of The Machines).  

Cheers,


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jan 2011)

They're expensive but the Fluval G6 has a pump rating of over 2000lph, and tested actual flow rate of 1000lph (that's with inline diffuser and heater with 12mm glassware). 

They're also relatively small and the easiest to maintain filter in the world.

In terms of quality, they're in a different league to the usual Fluval filters too...

I filtered a 100% planted Dutch tank with one, and it was flawless.  Think about all the issues with flow patterns etc...


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Jan 2011)

Yep, there you go! I checked on-line and over here the G6 selling for $530 and the flow rating is listed as 2600LPH. An excellent option.

Cheers,


----------



## sarat (26 Jan 2011)

Thanks ++ George and Ceg Thats me sorted for a filter !


----------

